# What is it



## Chad morris (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a case backhoe. Only numbers I can find are 36 BH . And 1032455 . I'm pretty sure it's model and serial numbers . Anyone tell me where to find out what it is ? Year ?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you have no idea what year or model? 530CK, 580CK 580D anything?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you can try tractordata.com


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the serial number should be located on the right side front section of the tractor, this tag looks like it is on the loader frame, and not the one you need for identity


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I wont be able to tell you the year but if you can get the #'s off the name tag on the injection pump.. I can tell you what engine & application.. & THATS all you really need.


----------



## Chad morris (Jul 3, 2017)

willys55 said:


> you have no idea what year or model? 530CK, 580CK 580D anything?


 No I don't . There arent any numbers left on the tractor it's self and that is the only tag I could find


----------



## Chad morris (Jul 3, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> I wont be able to tell you the year but if you can get the #'s off the name tag on the injection pump.. I can tell you what engine & application.. & THATS all you really need.


 I know It has a Bosch injection pump


----------



## Chad morris (Jul 3, 2017)

willys55 said:


> you have no idea what year or model? 530CK, 580CK 580D anything?


Thanks I will check in the am and see if I can locate any more numbers


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

can you post up a few pictures, we can narrow it down that way also


----------

